# Skylines at Japfest IRL 2008



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Probably Ireland's biggest festival of performance cars was held today at the Mondello Park circuit. Great selection of performance cars on show and on track. All types of skylines competing in the drifting, time attack and drag sprinting events. I think TDP's R32 collected first prize in the drag event so well done to Robbie!!
The taisanR32 was also competing in the time attack. To see this car in the flesh is truly amazing as pictures do not do it any justice. :thumbsup:
My own TK R32 and a few others from this forum and the SOC were also on display.
Picture's











































































































































































I have loads more pictures from all the days action, so if anyone would like any more pictures of certain cars just shout. Apologies for the image quality, my camera is pretty poor.

Enjoy


----------



## thegosson (Jun 16, 2007)

pics came out great kev fair play. any more of that stunning R33 that was parked beside yours?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool! good stuff kev

resize the photos tho! lol


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

any idea how john got on in the taisan?


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry i missed this !!!!! Some things cant be helped ! looked like a good day .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

*Very nice pics*

Amazing cars and pictures mate.

I love the R 32 S they look wicked:thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah how did the taisan go? By amazing coincidence I turned up at Holyhead for the atfernoon ferry and was on the same boat as a couple of the time attack guys including John and Rob. Poor Lads they'd been there since early doors as the quick ferry was cancelled due to bad weather.


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Not quite sure how John got on, but his times seemed to be steadily improving throughout the day :thumbsup:. Seemed to be a good result when driver and car have little experience of the track.
@Greg, hope everything is okay with your mates family.
@Shane, here you go 









I quite like this one too...lol


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice pics kev


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

If that DCY car and stupid driver would have gotten out of the way and off the racing line then Robbie would have won the time attack on his flying lap aswell as the drag event.

YouTube - TDP R32 JapFeat 08 Mondello


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Irish GTR said:


> If that DCY car and stupid driver would have gotten out of the way and off the racing line then Robbie would have won the time attack on his flying lap aswell as the drag event.
> 
> YouTube - TDP R32 JapFeat 08 Mondello



I have just watched the video and it looks like Barry pulled out of the way giving Robbie the racing line, I wish the driver in front of me had done the same as it completely fooked my lap up.

That was the first time of me doing a hot lap and the experience tells me next time to go a bit steady on the warm up to get plenty of space for the hot lap

Great photo's Kev and nice to meet you. I had a great weekend and one that I will remember for a while. Mondello was a great track, very demanding and tight.

Big well done to Barrie for getting third place like me it was his first time there and to run a minute flat is very impressive, the lap record being just .7 seconds quicker. My best time of the day was a 104 second lap





Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

Smokey 1 said:


> I have just watched the video and it looks like Barry pulled out of the way giving Robbie the racing line, I wish the driver in front of me had done the same as it completely fooked my lap up.
> 
> That was the first time of me doing a hot lap and the experience tells me next time to go a bit steady on the warm up to get plenty of space for the hot lap
> 
> ...


Should he not have pulled out wide to let him by and not stuck to the inside forcing robbie around him.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Irish GTR said:


> If that DCY car and stupid driver would have gotten out of the way and off the racing line then Robbie would have won the time attack on his flying lap aswell as the drag event.
> 
> YouTube - TDP R32 JapFeat 08 Mondello



I must reply to this :chuckle:

Let’s see Stupid driver ??? I don't think so, far from it and popping on here with comments like that make you look like a bad loser and a prat!  Watching your video it looks like OUR car moves out of the way and leaves Robbie the line to take the corner. I think it's the 'out of shape' exit that costs you guys the time. 

I also do not think a stupid driver can run 6 laps on Mondello on there first ever visit and be less than 1 second off the lap record!!

Please don't make excuses Irish GTR, we had someone in our way too on the flying lap and it cost us more time loss than it did Robbie!!!

On a positive note....


What a weekend :bowdown1: It was my first visit to Ireland and it's such a nice place and the people are friendly and welcoming too. Good track, very hard on the brakes. You guys have some cracking cars out there, bit on the loud side though my ears still ringing!! 
Nice to meet Jon & Rob properly, had such a laugh over there, I am sure the expedition stories will come out soon :chuckle: (YouTube) All in all it was an awesome weekend Barrie (the stupid driver) finished in 3rd place just behind Sam Kerr in 2nd so that was a cracking result for both guys! Jon's times got better and better all day so did his drifting :chuckle:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Where else was i meant to move to ? i moved off the racing line - that is the only thing i could do 

I had the exact same thing but they couldnt get out of the way - didnt cost robbie anytime because i got out of the way and you were still going too fast for the exit as you were side ways out of controll and by that time you were still on the racing line - so no excuses their ! 

Maybe the organisers should only put 2 cars on circuit at once instead of 3 next time OR robbie should go slower on his warn up lap . 

It also didnt help ,as my throttle stuck to the floor after hot lap - reviing off limiter for 10 secs - nearly went straight on ,also something else i couldnt help !!!

Regards 
the stupid driver


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

chrisbeau said:


> Should he not have pulled out wide to let him by and not stuck to the inside forcing robbie around him.



the turn in on that corner is out wide and deep, so I think I would have pulled out to where Barrie was. I caught up with the car in front of me on the next corner a very tight right hand er, he never pulled over and it cost me a few seconds, it happens





Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

There's a couple of lines people take for that corner, some take it wide and deep alright but many people turn in at the 50m board before and clip the curb to go straight again before turning late for the apex. 

It looks like Robbie went for the latter but I don't really see how you could have predicted where he was going so it's just bad luck really.

Anyway, thanks for coming over and putting on a good show, hopefully you'll be back for some more rounds next year?:thumbsup:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

One of the funniest weekends for ages!! 'the lady in red... is dancing with me...'

Very tight circuit, we did a sighting lap the night before in the land rover and although John was using all the kerbs we just couldnt break the 1min barrier 

Cant believe the ferry service, kind of understood with the weather conditions but to arrive at 8am and not sail until early eve messed us up.

The whole atmosphere at Mondello was great, shame some of you guys didnt get into the pits  as the door was open most of the time.
I took some pictures of some of the cars coming onto the pit straight, some of the irish drivers have a death wish 

I know barrie was gutted as he genuinely got blocked by the car in front on his hot lap, had he of had a clean run maybe the lap record would have been changed?

Excellent selection of cars, well sone Sam to grab that 2nd place after earlier problems.
Shame there was no traction for Johnny in the white 32, the car obviously was the fastest car at the circuit.

Rob


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it, make sure you guys come back next season and get that lap record!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Dave, was you out on track at all?

There was a bloody quick Black 32 on track

Rob


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

Afraid not, only trackdays for me, mines not bloody quick either


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

Smokey 1 said:


> My best time of the day was a 104 second lap
> 
> Smokey :thumbsup:


Round 6 | Results | Time Attack | Race Events | Cars | Mondello Park


on the mondello site they have your fastest lap at 1.06.nice car by the way,couldnt get into pits to see it though.how come tweenies car was not there?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

33 vspec said:


> Round 6 | Results | Time Attack | Race Events | Cars | Mondello Park
> 
> 
> on the mondello site they have your fastest lap at 1.06.nice car by the way,couldnt get into pits to see it though.how come tweenies car was not there?


I think the times are from the hot lap battle, bloody hard to get it together in one lap :chairshot

Robs car was in the workshop getting a parachute fitted, didn't you know he is into sky diving 



Smokey :clap:


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

...


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

good stuff!have you any plans to come over next year?would be nice to race against a few of you,i will be doing the time attack in my mirage turbo.fastest lap in practice so far is 1.06.ony been out twice,lots of tweaking for next year.hope to get into the 1.01/1.02 s.


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

@tweenierob, you mean this one (it's pushing aroundabout 500 brake at the wheels:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

33 vspec said:


> good stuff!have you any plans to come over next year?would be nice to race against a few of you,i will be doing the time attack in my mirage turbo.fastest lap in practice so far is 1.06.ony been out twice,lots of tweaking for next year.hope to get into the 1.01/1.02 s.


glad to see everyone had a good time bet it will get a few more interested for next year 

we wanted to come over but i clashed with something we had arranged and also car was sat between pro and club spec so rollon next year we will be there.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Gutted i missed this !!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

I have to clear up a few things. I am not Irish GTR he is just a concerned supporter of mine.

When you started to move to the right you completely blocked my line through that corner. Forcing me around the outside onto the dirty track with gravel on it causing me run a bad line through the second part of the corner and resulting in hitting the curb causing the massive overseer.

I sat 2 feet behind you in driver briefing and you her Fergus tell everyone not to slow down on there in lap. But when i caught up with you were doing 30-40 mile an hour as i approached at 100+ mph. Decisions made in real time are never perfect as they are dynamic. But all i know is that i did not slow down and hold up the Tuning factory car at all in fact i never saw him in my mirrors.

As far as i can find out form talking to the driver in front of you he pulled out of the was by going on the grass. 

Robbie


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Robbie - 

I did get held up and he was also late to see me who ever it was , but again shouldnt have been their because their should not have been this amount of people on the circuit ! anyway thats something for you guys to look at for next year. and not blaming anyone - i can accept it and thanks to him moving onto the grass as soon as he could .

As i said earlier - my throttle stuck down at the end of pit straight after my fast lap and i broke into a skid and had to clutch - brake to stop and pull the throttle back from under the stop (sat on limiter for 10 secs - so if this hadnt have happened i would have been at the other side of the track - i was going at a reasonable fast speed and did here fergus say this - soon as i saw you i moved to where i thought was best for you to get round - i had no where else to go - it was one side or the other .looks like it was same for me, john , and you by the looks of it and others too .

Barrie


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok Barrie, Thats cool. I will be taking it up with the event organizers. 

Robbie


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

a few laps in car, left the bloody camera swithed on so I never got most of my laps but I do have 1/2 an hour of the Taisans bonnet in the pits :chairshot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYHJ5FpJrX0







Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

Good lines, hope you enjoyed the track :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

DaveV said:


> Good lines, hope you enjoyed the track :thumbsup:


Bloody brilliant track Dave, here is a link to the pics George took

dcy-taisan-irish-japshow-mondellol


You might have missed it


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------

